# Terminado! sistema domotico diy domotica



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2012)

Bueno gente acá les muestro lo que hice, cualquier duda me preguntan y lo vamos charlando  espero que les guste, suscribanse y no se vayan sin comentar.


----------



## CCB (Jun 8, 2012)

nunca habia escuchado sobre domotica, no se que es? quería verlo para al menos algo saber, de todas formas soy de los que pienso que todo diy hagalo ud mismo debe ser valorado aun por los neofitos del tema, buen dia.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 8, 2012)

Domotica es una palabra que viene del latin y significa "casa automatica"... es la automatización de las funciones del hogar, como la iluminación, temperatura, etc... cuando puedas miralo en la pc


----------



## analogico (Jun 8, 2012)

el transmisor receptor ir usa un usb-rs232
tengo el  receptor y  winlirc solo funciona con  puertos de placa madre

el transmisor es el de la pagina de lirc e tenido ganas de hacerlo hace tiempo
pero que funcione con un  usb-rs232


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 8, 2012)

No, este transmisor no utiliza adaptadores... directamente es usb


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah con adaptadores usb a rs232 no funciona por temas de velocidad.


----------



## skrillex (Jun 10, 2012)

muy bueno man.. te felicito!!


----------



## Meta (Jun 10, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Bueno gente acá les muestro lo que hice, cualquier duda me preguntan y lo vamos charlando  espero que les guste, suscribanse y no se vayan sin comentar.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owHfO2NS7nM&feature=youtu.be



Buenísimo, menudo curro te has pegado. Sigue así campeón.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 29, 2012)

Que poca repercusión que tuvo el tema jeje


----------



## Meta (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola:

Un truquito tonto. Puedes poner entre los comentarios también fotos, para que la gente lo vea sin ver el vídeo antes. Luego le picará la curiosidad. 

Saludo.


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 30, 2012)

genial fernandoae debes tener genes asiaticos !


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jul 30, 2012)

Esta muy bueno tu sistema, excelente trabajo.  Solo ten cuidado no se te vaya a revelar. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 30, 2012)

> genial fernandoae debes tener genes asiaticos !


Por el ojo de la hal9000 ? jeje

Escucho ideas nuevas  que mas le puedo poner que sea util para una casa común? ya tengo diseñado y probado un dimer de 4 canales para 220v Ac... pero me falta tiempo para armarlo, con eso pienso controlar una iluminacion rgb con lamparas incadescentes ya que es mucho mas barato que con leds jeje. Y aunque no sea lo mismo igual es un lindo efecto. Ademas nada impide poner reflectores de 500W o mas para cada color


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 31, 2012)

yo le agregaria abrir y cerrar ventanas o ya lo hiciste ?


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 31, 2012)

muy buen trabajo, grande neuquino!!!!.
mmm como idea se podria regular y monitorear la temperatura de la heladera, la casa o aire acondicionado.
un abrazo


----------



## Meta (Jul 31, 2012)

Buenas troncos.

Viendo el vídeo otra vez, menudo curro se ha pegado. 

Buen trabajo.


----------



## Dano (Jul 31, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Que poca repercusión que tuvo el tema jeje



Muchos solo quieren amplificadores minimo de 1kw, si el post no tiene eso ya no les interesa... (tristemente).

Mas allá de eso  , buen proyecto, se nota que le metiste muchas horas.


----------



## Meta (Ago 1, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Muchos solo quieren amplificadores minimo de 1kw, si el post no tiene eso ya no les interesa... (tristemente).
> 
> Mas allá de eso  , buen proyecto, se nota que le metiste muchas horas.



La verdad lo de los amplificadores que me arté en la FP sobre sonido estoy hasta las narices, de todas formas no me llaman la atención, me gusta más el mundo de la domótica.


----------



## tiago (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola fernandoae.

Una gran combinación de conocimientos y sentido práctico.
Te felicito. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 1, 2012)

Aca les paso el link del transmisor usb, funciona casi bien  el problema que tiene es que a veces deja de responder y hay que desconectarlo, cerrar el winlirc... debe ser algun bug que todavia no han solucionado. Probé en dos pc y dos notebook y el problema persiste, asi que cuando pueda me voy a poner a programar algo mas confiable 

http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/USB_Infrared_Toy


----------



## willyfv (Ago 1, 2012)

Felicitaciones ha quedado todo muy bien, sigue asi.... saludos


----------



## ivan767 (Ago 1, 2012)

Podes comandar algunos aparatos por telefono, utilizando un decodificador dtmf y un micro podes comandar varios relays, por ejemplo antes de llegar a tu casa prendes el calefactor para que cuando llegues este caliente el ambiente, otra puede ser programar el calefactor para que arranque media hora antes de levantarte, siempre me re cago de frio cuando me tengo que levantar de la cama je.
En fin, muchas cosas podes hacer, super interesante el proyecto, siempre tuve ganas de algo asi, FELICITACIONES!


----------



## renanvinicius (Ago 1, 2012)

muy buen trabajo increíble!


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 24, 2012)

> otra puede ser programar el calefactor para que arranque media hora  antes de levantarte, siempre me re cago de frio cuando me tengo que  levantar de la cama je.



Eso lo quiero hacer pero con un sensor de temperatura usb con el ds 18b20, el problema aca es que a veces a la noche esta helando y dejo el calefactor al maximo y a la mañana cuando ya hace mas calor se pone caluroso el ambiente  ... en cuanto compre unos servos lo voy a hacer, saludos y gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## Randy (Ago 25, 2012)

Un excelente proyecto Fernando, mis mas sinceros respetos y muchas gracias por el link del control remoto, habia estado buscando algo asi por años.
De grande quiero se como tu 

Saludos.y felicidades


----------



## Travis12 (Sep 23, 2012)

Muy buen proyecto, haber si para inicio del proximo año que no tenga mucho trabajo empiezo a hacer algo asi aunque sea solo para un cuarto jaja

Saludos!


----------

